# Hi from WA



## Mantis Menagerie (Aug 18, 2018)

I've been raising Mantids for about a year and a half now, Tenodera sinensis being my first Ootheca I've hatched. Since then I've expanded and their husbandry has become my favorite hobby. My current collection includes Parasphendale agrionina, Rhombodera megaera, Rhombodera basilis, Pnigomantis medioconstricta, Miomantis binotata, Sphodromantis spp., and Phyllocrania paradoxa. (Not all mantis are shown in clip)

View attachment Video_20180804152638671_by_videomaker.mp4


----------



## Synapze (Aug 18, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## ausar318 (Aug 18, 2018)

Nice collection! Welcome to the forum, it is definitely the best place for any mantis-related info. I started back in the hobby this past year, and I’ve learned more in that time than I did years prior, before I was a member.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Aug 18, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! It sounds like you've got experience with many species. Great to have you!


----------



## kwright (Aug 18, 2018)

Welcome! I also live in Washington! I didn't know having mantids was so popular here until I found out the hardware stores carry ooths every spring and summer


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Mantis Menagerie (Aug 19, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 19, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! The clip was a cool idea for introducing your mantids.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 19, 2018)

Welcome  

A cool idea to introduce your mantids to us in the vid you made?


----------



## Mantis Menagerie (Aug 19, 2018)

Thank you! It was a perfect way to play with a new app I downloaded ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 20, 2018)

Good job with it! The pictures were pretty good, too!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Sep 22, 2018)

I live in WA, too! Glad to know some other Mantis loving Washingtonians ? 

cool collection, loved the cute video!


----------



## Mantis Menagerie (Sep 22, 2018)

Nice! I'm glad to know there are other Washingtonians too. ? 

Oh since the video, I'll introduce my newer babies. Three Plistospilota guineensis


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 22, 2018)

What a cuties with their big eyes


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 22, 2018)

Ooh, cute! They are adorable. What istar are they?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Menagerie (Sep 22, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ooh, cute! They are adorable. What istar are they?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


They are third Instar. Took a quick pic next to my 4th(ish I've lost track ?) instar Parasphendale agrionina. So looking forward to them reaching adult size!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 22, 2018)

Cool! The budwings are awesome, too! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Menagerie (Sep 22, 2018)

Yeah my Budwings are my current fave. But this Pnigomantis medioconstricta girl is trying to change my mind lol


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 22, 2018)

Lol she is beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 23, 2018)

But she is a beauty too.


----------



## Mantis Menagerie (Sep 30, 2018)

Oh my! Look at this new hatch! I've cupped 80+ and barely made a dent ??

Rhombodera megaera

(Ignore the old Budwing Ooth in the one container, forgot to remove it when I switched lids)


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 30, 2018)

Wowie! You have a ton!


----------



## Mantis Menagerie (Sep 30, 2018)

Yeah lol. Super fertile first Ooth ?


----------



## Jaywo (Sep 30, 2018)

welcome


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow! You sure do have a lot of babies!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 1, 2018)

that is a lot of babies to care for


----------



## Mantis Menagerie (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh yeah. Thankfully my fruit fly cultures are doing great ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeah, you'll need some serious fruit fly cultures for all of those nymphs!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Menagerie (Jan 24, 2019)

I got myself a pair of Damon medius  so excited for my new breeding project


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 24, 2019)

Cool! Good luck with them!

- MantisGirl13


----------

